# Not sure what I want to do for my next car…



## MikeAW2010 (Feb 28, 2020)

Toward the end of this year I want to replace my 2015 Toyota Prius C … Keep in mind this is the C model (stands for city) which is significantly smaller than the normal Prius and it also gets worse fuel mileage and is VERY under powered. Short story is, I didn’t do a lot of research when I bought this car and if I could go back, I probably would have chosen a used Camry Hybrid or maybe a newer Hyundai Ioniq Hybrid.

The good is I’ve been paying in advance on my Prius so I will be able to move on with no negative equity, but I’m not sure what I want to get now.

I’m pretty concerned about the political architecture of this country and what certain politicians are willing to do to push us into EV’s… including making gasoline very expensive or maybe even unobtainable… which makes me worry about buying another ICE vehicle. Normally I would target a Camry Hybrid… I’m looking into the Hyundai Ioniq 5 but that car definitely costs a pretty penny. I really want the $7,500 tax credit as I will owe a lot in taxes and this will go toward my tax but I will be stiffed with a $500 - $600 car payment and I really don’t want that for a Uber car.

The Chevy Bolt is a bit more affordable but the range and recharge times just aren’t feasible for me.

I’m not sure what to do.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Toyota...the end


----------



## FiveStarDesires (Sep 29, 2018)

I also have a PRIUS C, I actually love it, but if you pickup 3 fatties with luggage it's a sizing problem.

They don't tip anyway, so who cares? Let them cram in like the cheap sardines they are.

I modded my Prius C by blocking the grill with 3/4 inch pipe insulation, hence blocking the cold air,

which keeps the engine(s) warmer thus boosting fuel efficiency.

Before I did this I was getting low 40's MPG during the winter.

Now I get 62 MPG and above, consistently.

YOU have a great little car, I suggest you learn the tricks to boost your fuel mileage.

Always use PWR mode, not ECO mode.

PWR mode is much more fun to drive, and gives more natural control of the veichle.

Braking is easier in ECO mode though, (especially if you have fatty PAX riding with you.)

As for the answer for your question, If I had to buy a new car ASAP, I would go for the Prius Prime.

It has much more room and features than the Prius C, and gets great fuel mileage.

If you can't afford a new Prius Prime, I would try to get a normal sized Prius.

Pick your COLOR wisely, stay away from any natural colors.

RED/ORANGE/YELLOW are the best, because they're the easiest for distracted drivers to see you.


----------



## FiveStarDesires (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Calling @dauction ......


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

FiveStarDesires said:


> PWR mode is much more fun to drive


"PWR mode" and "fun to drive" are definitely people wouldn't necessarily associate with a Prius.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Great mileage, and the greenies will TIP YOU BIG TIME.


----------



## MikeAW2010 (Feb 28, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> "PWR mode" and "fun to drive" are definitely people wouldn't necessarily associate with a Prius.


To be fair it actually is more manuverable and handles better than either of my Camaro’s but it’s terribly lacking in power which is hard in Texas where we have 80 - 85 MPH speed limits on some of our freeways.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I didn't realize that the C car was Uber/Lyft eligible. When I looked at a 2016 model there was no center seat belt, thus could not carry X level 4 pax. Has that changed? I ended up with a standard Prius at that time and it was a great RS car. Still is.

My Bolt does great with a 250 mile range. I stop to eat and charge once per day. If you need more range the cost goes up a lot But consider that what you save in gas could more than make up for the loan payments on a high range EV. Run the numbers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Personally, I would try to hang on to the C for another year, give the car market a chance to settle down a bit. My wife has a C and it's not a bad little car, it's reasonably peppy if you don't have 3 pax. She gets just about 48 mpg, mostly city driving.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MikeAW2010 said:


> To be fair it actually is more manuverable and handles better than either of my Camaro’s but it’s terribly lacking in power which is hard in Texas where we have 80 - 85 MPH speed limits on some of our freeways.


Put a Biden sticker on it and somebody in a 3/4 ton pickup will push you.

.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

How about a hearse...i hear everyone is dying to try them


----------



## MikeAW2010 (Feb 28, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Put a Biden sticker on it and somebody in a 3/4 ton pickup will push you.
> 
> .


TBH I did have a pickup truck instigate road rage with me on I-35 between Austin and San Marcos. When I slowed down he would slow down and pace me. When I sped up he would jump infront of me and deccellerate. Then he tried to create a rolling road block by blocking the left lane while there was a semi in the right lane and passenger vehicle in the center lane. When I got to my exit he jumped right infront of me and SLAMMED on his brakes trying to get me to rear end him but I saw it coming and stopped in time. Unfortunately he got away with it. Would have ended much differently if I were in my Camaro.




_Tron_ said:


> I didn't realize that the C car was Uber/Lyft eligible. When I looked at a 2016 model there was no center seat belt, thus could not carry X level 4 pax. Has that changed? I ended up with a standard Prius at that time and it was a great RS car. Still is.
> 
> My Bolt does great with a 250 mile range. I stop to eat and charge once per day. If you need more range the cost goes up a lot But consider that what you save in gas could more than make up for the loan payments on a high range EV. Run the numbers.


Yeah. They were banned from the platform for awhile but Uber/Lyft revoked the ban.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MikeAW2010 said:


> road rage with me on I-35


Raod rage on 35? And the news was…?


----------



## MikeAW2010 (Feb 28, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Raod rage on 35? And the news was…?


I do wish Texas would crack down on this problem more. Its a very big problem in Texas. Police do almost nothing about it. If there were no injuries involved they won't even launch an investigation. If there was a death involved then they may but likely the offender will get away with it to ruin someone elses day. I know of people who have been brake checked, had their car wrecked and even got the offenders tags and nothing was done about it. Its really sad.


----------



## FiveStarDesires (Sep 29, 2018)

MikeAW2010 said:


> To be fair it actually is more manuverable and handles better than either of my Camaro’s but it’s terribly lacking in power which is hard in Texas where we have 80 - 85 MPH speed limits on some of our freeways.


There are many similarities to driving a Prius with driving a Semi-Truck.

You need to anticipate the Hills of the highway. 

If you're on flat straight-aways, the cruise control is what you want. But as you approach a hill, feed into the accelerator and increase your speed BEFORE you hit the hill. This takes practice, and a little bit of guess work as each hill is different. 

After you get the hang of it though, you should be able to hit the hill and reach the top without your MPH reaching lower than your desired speed, and also without going into the RED.

Another strategy that will give you more power on the highway and better MPG, is "Hyper-Mile'ing"

Get into a pack of one or more cars going your desired speed, and draft behind them at a reasonable following distance.

There is legit science behind this, and pro NASCAR drivers use this tactic all the time.

Again, it will be harder to maintain this following distance because you are at an engine power disadvantage due to the extra weight of your batteries, so you will need to anticipate hills.

This also gives you an advantage for speed traps, because the more people in your convoy, the less are the chances it will be YOU that gets the ticket.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> I didn't realize that the C car was Uber/Lyft eligible. When I looked at a 2016 model there was no center seat belt, thus could not carry X level 4 pax. Has that changed? I ended up with a standard Prius at that time and it was a great RS car. Still is.
> 
> My Bolt does great with a 250 mile range. I stop to eat and charge once per day. If you need more range the cost goes up a lot But consider that what you save in gas could more than make up for the loan payments on a high range EV. Run the numbers.


.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Keep it simple. Go for tried and true. Hybrid Toyota. If you are a full-timer, the hybrid will pay for itself in a year. The breaks last longer too. Now it is upto you what hybrid model you want. Corolla, Prius, Camry, Highlander or Sienna. My personal favorite is Camry. It is comfy, safe and efficient. New Camrys are pretty nice.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

TomTheAnt said:


> "PWR mode" and "fun to drive" are definitely people wouldn't necessarily associate with a Prius.


I think the "PWR mode" is when the air suspension is at its highest level. For more information check Prius Owners Manual

Copyright
@Daisey77


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Last Samurai said:


> I think the "PWR mode" is when the air suspension is at its highest level. For more information check Prius Owners Manual
> 
> Copyright
> @Daisey77
> View attachment 657666


Those things probably dont have
enough power to turn the wheels LOL


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

MikeAW2010 said:


> Toward the end of this year I want to replace my 2015 Toyota Prius C … Keep in mind this is the C model (stands for city) which is significantly smaller than the normal Prius and it also gets worse fuel mileage and is VERY under powered. Short story is, I didn’t do a lot of research when I bought this car and if I could go back, I probably would have chosen a used Camry Hybrid or maybe a newer Hyundai Ioniq Hybrid.
> 
> The good is I’ve been paying in advance on my Prius so I will be able to move on with no negative equity, but I’m not sure what I want to get now.
> 
> ...


if you go full electric you’ll not only get the tax credit, you’ll get the gas savings, more if you charge at home or free charges if you have them near you, usually at malls. The gas savings will definitely help with the monthly payment, especially if you’re full time


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

With rising gas prices, this will be more popular soon and not just for the Amish. And it probably has more room than a Prius. Just be careful what you feed the horse.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

I am leaning towards a 2022 Hyundai Elantra hybrid with the “Limited” trim option. Much cheaper than a Prius and readily available. Hope to test drive one tomorrow evening.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Classical Telecaster said:


> I am leaning towards a 2022 Hyundai Elantra hybrid with the “Limited” trim option. Much cheaper than a Prius and readily available. Hope to test drive one tomorrow evening.


Last I priced a Hybris vs standard vehicle (same model) the price difference was not worth the slight increase in MPG. I think the model I looked at the Hybrid version only gave you 10 MPG more.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MikeAW2010 said:


> 2015 Toyota Prius C


Those are odious little things with no redeeming qualities at all. If it was a woman it would be nasty, boring _and_ ugly.

It's time, my friend, that you accept that you have hit automotive rock-bottom. Any car you get will be better than a Prius C. It doesn't matter what you buy. The only way to go from here is up.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Those are odious little things with no redeeming qualities at all. If it was a woman it would be nasty, boring _and_ ugly.
> 
> It's time, my friend, that you accept that you have hit automotive rock-bottom. Any car you get will be better than a Prius C. It doesn't matter what you buy. The only way to go from here is up.


That is so funny. My wife got a Prius C new, 7 years later, she still loves the car. Me, I still hate it, will only drive it under duress.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> My wife got a Prius C new, 7 years later, she still loves the car.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Last I priced a Hybris vs standard vehicle (same model) the price difference was not worth the slight increase in MPG. I think the model I looked at the Hybrid version only gave you 10 MPG more.


In this case an average of 50 mpg versus 31 mpg. At about a $3500 price differential and gas inching towards $5 it should be a quick payback.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Classical Telecaster said:


> In this case an average of 50 mpg versus 31 mpg. At about a $3500 price differential and gas inching towards $5 it should be a quick payback.


19 MPG is good, the SUV's don't do that well. I need the SUV, a car don't cut it any more, at least for my outdoor activities.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

MikeAW2010 said:


> Toward the end of this year I want to replace my 2015 Toyota Prius C … Keep in mind this is the C model (stands for city) which is significantly smaller than the normal Prius and it also gets worse fuel mileage and is VERY under powered. Short story is, I didn’t do a lot of research when I bought this car and if I could go back, I probably would have chosen a used Camry Hybrid or maybe a newer Hyundai Ioniq Hybrid.
> 
> The good is I’ve been paying in advance on my Prius so I will be able to move on with no negative equity, but I’m not sure what I want to get now.
> 
> ...


----------

